# What are the best microfibre cloths out there for the money?



## StefanYHU

I am on the market for some new cloths, what are the best out there for your money ie. keep it cheap :thumb:

cheers


----------



## uruk hai

You could go to your local super market and get a few packs of the kent ones or some of the suppliers on here do Micro fibre bundles which look to be good products at a good price.


----------



## james_death

if you know someone that has a costco card then the eurow 36 pack of micro fibres are your bag


----------



## patonbmw

Screwfix 50 for £20
Good for none paint related jobs


----------



## Scrim-1-

Dri u kwik MF towels are Excellent, They are just over £1 each which isnt bad well worth trying.


----------



## Tlionhart

I don't recommend cheap and cheerful cloths. Like the £1.50 ones from Tesco or supermarket. Detailer suppliers can sell quality cloths. Micro fibre cloths come on different grades. Depending what your going to use them for I would recommend the following;
-Drying the car using a MF from autoglym, meguires or chemical guys
-Buffering: chemical guys, autoglym. They are expensive, but worth the money. 
-Glass and interior, you can buy multi purpose MF cloths for £2-£3. Or offers on 30/50 cloths as a bulk deal.

The ones from tesco, halfords add swirls to the car very easy. I know that from experience. Elite detailer (a sponsor on this site) sells good cloths. I truly recommend the cloths from a detailer, not a supermarket. As mentioned. Detailers sell cloths which are the best, suitable grades to buffering wax, etc and that are harmless to your cars paintwork. I learnt this as I brought a pack of 3 MF cloths from Halfords (own brand) to use on the glass. It added a few faint hairline scratches...

I personally prefer Autogylm, especially when it comes to buffering polish/wax. I use the cheaper cloths for wiping glass and interior.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/microfibre-cloths.php
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autoglym-hi-tech-finishing-cloth.php?manufacturers_id=11
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autoglym-hi-tech-microfibre-drying-towel.php?manufacturers_id=11
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autoglym-hi-tech-interior-microfibre.php?manufacturers_id=11


----------



## PJM

Tlionhart said:


> I personally prefer Autogylm, especially when it comes to buffering polish/wax. I use the cheaper cloths for wiping glass and interior.


I like autoglym, but I don't rate there mf's. The one i got with my hd wax was ok first use but after a wash it was no better than a kent one. Value for money you can't beat costco (detailers choice/ eurow) mf's if you don't have a membership or know anyone that has there are ppl selling them on ebay for a few quid more.


----------



## CliveP

To be honest in my view the best value MF cloths cost a little more, but will last for ages (thus 'better value'). I too like the Costco Eurow MFs but wouldn't use them on my paint. On paintwork I recommend the Eurow ones sold by retailers on here at about £23 ish for ten - they are top quality, some I have had 18 months and they wash up a treat (I do wash them after every wash mind). They are so good I've got a second pack that I've hardly started as the originals just keep going.

Example of retailer stocking them - http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/eurow---shag-pile-double-density-towels-2622-p.asp

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## chrisc

Kent are a not upto much better spending few extra quid and getting something what you can wash and reuse.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

I use the one from the pound shop or the Kent ones.

Just a quick question, How can a cheap cloth induce swirling?
They might not last as long or be as absorbant but I don't see how they can damage a car unless you have dirt trapped in the cloth, in which case any cloth will sctartch the car!


----------



## georgeandpeppa

costco ones +1


----------



## Refined Detail

Costco ones (technically Eurow)


----------



## nickfrog

The edges of cheapo ones like kent do create swirls. They are fine for none paint applications where anything else is an overkill BUT don't use them on paint, it defeats the object of detailling IMO. Your work will only be as good as your weakest link. There are some very good value MF for paint as you don't need that many (and they remain perfect when machine washed at low temp) :

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-buffing-towel.html
or
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/poorboys-deluxe-mega-towel-cat24.html

They are more expensive but silk edged and much thicker so the pressure from the hand is applied much more evenly, again reducing the chances of swirl.

Any MF will create swirl if not folded properly BTW.


----------



## Poke13

Chris CPT at carproductstested.com does a decent green microfibre, I used one at the other day and one side is thicker for drying and buffing and the other side is thinner/shorter fibres for application etc. Great for around £3.60! Along with the otheer samples they do which are great value check the sticky http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=149274&highlight=chris+cpt


----------



## ianFRST

the costco ones are fine on paint straight out the bag imo (even when correcting paint)

the BEST mfs out there, are the zaino ones imo!!

the 10 pack of eurow towels for £20 or so, are good, but i find sometimes they don't remove the polish / wax as they can be a bit too plush


----------



## F17BAD

iv used cheap ones on paint in past, i found them fine aslong as the label was cut off and all the edges were/are folded inside

i got the dodo juice fantastic fur, and its fan bloody tastic

im like a advert for dodo juice at the mo, but these guys are doing it for me right now..


----------



## alan hanson

would never trust the cheap ones, for an extra couple of quid i dont see the point in risking un doin all your hard work. most arent plush enough and quite rough its suprisingly easy to induce defects to you paint with a micofibre. i like the costco for geenral use and the blue extra plush ones for removal. have nearly run out of costco ones and dont have a card so might be screwed soon though


----------



## james_death

ianFRST said:


> the costco ones are fine on paint straight out the bag imo (even when correcting paint)
> 
> the BEST mfs out there, are the zaino ones imo!!
> 
> the 10 pack of eurow towels for £20 or so, are good, but i find sometimes they don't remove the polish / wax as they can be a bit too plush


I can second the too plush as i came out to see car still had some sealant on it the next day infact 2 days after.


----------



## CliveP

ianFRST said:


> the 10 pack of eurow towels for £20 or so, are good, but i find sometimes they don't remove the polish / wax as they can be a bit too plush


Ian, must admit I know what you mean the Eurow ones do sometimes need a little bit of working to remove wax - perhaps I need to try a couple with a little more bite, but I do like the plush feel of the nice Eurow towels!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Jem

These. So fluffy and soft, love them!


----------



## ianFRST

CliveP said:


> Ian, must admit I know what you mean the Eurow ones do sometimes need a little bit of working to remove wax - perhaps I need to try a couple with a little more bite, but I do like the plush feel of the nice Eurow towels!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


i have a few now that have been in the wash a few times, and the fluffieness does die down, but straight out the pack / after 1st wash, they are a bit too plush for my liking. and dont offer the kind of "grab" the costco / thinner pile mfs offer.

i like the eurow for wax removal, vintage comes off real easy with them. but polish, not so


----------



## -Raven-

Anybody else here prefer the cheap MF's to the thick fluffy ones? 
I only use my expensive thick fluffy MF's for QD'ing and car drying. 
I find the short nap MF's remove polish and wax residue so much easier.
I guess they don't have to be cheap, just short nap. Something else to think about!


----------



## fingers1963

The MF i got free from Bilt Hamper with their Hydra Wax are excellent quality. Someone mentioned they maybe selling these seperatley but not seen anything yet.


----------



## Miglior

I always say my zaino ones are the creme de la creme but my bulk ones, that i use all the time are the blue eurow ones. I must have 40-50 of those!


----------



## kempe

F17BAD said:


> iv used cheap ones on paint in past, i found them fine aslong as the label was cut off and all the edges were/are folded inside
> 
> i got the dodo juice fantastic fur, and its fan bloody tastic
> 
> im like a advert for dodo juice at the mo, but these guys are doing it for me right now..


Same here I'm hooked on there stuff and that of Chemical guys :thumb:


----------

